# Métrica de los versos



## Laurreta

Buenas, 
veréis es que estoy dando todo esto  de la métrica de los versos, teneiendo en cuenta las sinalefas, la diéresis, la siniéresis... Entonces os han puesto este ejemplo: _Quién siendo tan cristina; _que esta medido así: _Quién- sien- do- tan- cris-tï-a-na_=8 sílabas. Pero es que yo pienso que el verbo siendo se debería de separar así: _si-en-do_(porque es un diptongo y entonce se tendría que aplicar lo de la diéresis); y también creo que pasa lo mismo con la palabra _quién(quï-én_). Entonces, ¿sabéis vosotros si está bien lo que digo yo o es que por algo es como en el principio?

Gracias por adelantado!!


----------



## Colchonero

En mi opinión es un heptasílabo

_Quién-sien-do-tan-cris-tia-na_


----------



## flljob

¿Por qué no pones más versos? 

Creo que colchonero tiene razón, pero si se trata de un romance no podría ser un heptasílabo.


----------



## Colchonero

flljob said:


> ¿Por qué no pones más versos?
> 
> Creo que colchonero tiene razón, pero si se trata de un romance no podría ser un heptasílabo.


 
Es cierto que haría falta ver la estrofa o incluso el poema completo. Quizá no se trate de un romance sino de una letrilla o de alguna otra forma estrófica que exija el heptasílabo


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

_Quién- sien- do- tan- cris-tï-a-na_=8 sílabas

 Yo estoy de acuerdo en que es octosílaba, porque aunque esmirriada, la diéresis está ahí.
La diéresis no es una obligación es una licencia poética: *quién* es monosílaba y *sien-do* bisílaba.


----------



## flljob

Esperemos a que nos pongan más versos.

Saludos


----------



## Colchonero

Treblinka said:


> _Quién- sien- do- tan- cris-tï-a-na_=8 sílabas
> 
> Yo estoy de acuerdo en que es octosílaba, porque aunque esmirriada, la diéresis está ahí.
> La diéresis no es una obligación es una licencia poética: *quién* es monosílaba y *sien-do* bisílaba.


 

Eso también es cierto. Ocurre igual con la sinalefa: a veces el poeta la obvia. Y es lógico porque escribir poesía no es cuadrar un crucigrama. Importa más el significado que la perfección formal. Sin desmerecer la importancia de conocer el oficio, claro está.


----------



## Colchonero

Treblinka said:


> _Quién- sien- do- tan- cris-tï-a-na_=8 sílabas
> 
> Yo estoy de acuerdo en que es octosílaba, porque aunque esmirriada, la diéresis está ahí.
> La diéresis no es una obligación es una licencia poética: *quién* es monosílaba y *sien-do* bisílaba.


 

Por cierto, me ha hecho gracia lo de _esmirriada_ para referirse a la diéresis


----------



## Calambur

Treblinka said:


> _Quién- sien- do- tan- cris-tï-a-na_=8 sílabas
> 
> Yo estoy de acuerdo en que es octosílaba,


 
Ese verso es de una letrilla de Quevedo, y es octosílabo.
Parte de la estrofa:

_¿Quién procura que se aleje
del suelo la gloria vana?
¿Quién siendo tan cristiana,
tiene la cara de hereje?_


----------



## flljob

Quién-si-en-do-tan-cris-tia-na

Yo lo pronunciaría así, con acento en la sílaba *en*.


----------



## Calambur

flljob said:


> Quién-si-en-do-tan-cris-tia-na
> 
> Yo lo pronunciaría así, con acento en la sílaba *en*.


También puede ser. Para la cuenta de ocho, da lo mismo.
La cuestión, según la entiendo yo, es la musicalidad de los versos -es aconsejable leer la poesía en voz alta-. 

Si tomamos estos dos versos:
_del suelo la gloria v*a*na?
¿Quién siendo tan cristi*a*na,_
y aplicamos la diéresis sobre la sílaba *tïa*, el acento recae con mayor fuerza sobre la *a*, y eso marca aún más* la rima con la *a* del verso anterior.

En fin, creo que es una cuestión de oído -excepto que Quevedo haya marcado esa diéresis, cosa que, por supuesto, no sé-.

*Laurreta*: *Digo que "marca aún más" porque en "cristiana" también el acento recae sobre la* a*.


----------



## flljob

Si acentúas esa a, sería quién-sién-do-tán-crís-ti-á-na, se pierde el ritmo acentual.

Saludos


----------



## Irama

Para mí el ritmo queda mejor si se escande quién-si-en-do-más-cris-tia-na.


----------



## Calambur

Es una cuestión de oído, sin duda, y cada uno oye como puede. A mí me suena mejor separando cris-ti-a-na, pero ya sabemos: para gustos, los colores.


----------



## flljob

Compara los acentos:

*Quién*-si-*en*-do-*tan*-cris-*tia*-na

*Quién*-*sien*-do-*tan*-*cris*-ti-*a*-na.

El primero tiene un ritmo acentual clarísimo. En el segundo no existe el ritmo acentual.

Saludos


----------



## Calambur

Comparo, pero sigue pareciéndome mejor la otra forma, pues oigo remarcada la rima entre _cristi*a*na_ y _v*a*na_ (del verso anterior -como dije en el _post_ #11-).


----------



## flljob

_¿*Quién-*pro-*cu-*ra-*que*-sea-*le*-je_
_del suelo la gloria vana?_
_¿*Quién*-si-*en*-do-*tan*-cris-*tia*-na,_
_tiene la cara de hereje?_ 

Mira cómo se conserva el mismo ritmo acentual en el primero y el tercero.

Creo que se llaman trocaicos los versos en que alterna una sílaba acentuada con una no acentuada.

Saludos


----------



## Quiviscumque

Ambas diéresis resultan algo forzadas.

En el libro que tengo a mano, que no es una edición crítica,  este verso se lee

"¿Quién siendo toda cristiana"


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Quiviscumque said:


> Ambas diéresis resultan algo forzadas.
> 
> En el libro que tengo a mano, que no es una edición crítica,  este verso se lee
> 
> "¿Quién siendo toda cristiana"



Toda la razón, en el mío también viene así.
Y adiós a las diéresis


----------



## flljob

Y a Laureta ¿qué se le responde? El problema no es de tipo textual, sino de ritmo y métrica. La pregunta está bien planteada. En caso de ser necesaria la diéresis (porque la edición de Crosby esté equivocada), ¿en dónde hay que poner la diéresis?

Saludos


----------



## Quiviscumque

flljob said:


> En caso de ser necesaria la diéresis (porque la edición de Crosby esté equivocada), ¿en dónde hay que poner la diéresis?



Pues donde cada uno quiera: hay tres sitios, a elegir uno de ellos. Sin salir de los estrechos límites de la pregunta original, no hay otra respuesta.

Pues si un análisis ecdótico no es oportuno, imagino que menos lo será otro estilístico.


----------



## Irama

Calambur said:


> Ese verso es de una letrilla de Quevedo, y es octosílabo.
> Parte de la estrofa:
> 
> _¿Quién procura que se aleje_
> _del suelo la gloria vana?_
> _¿Quién siendo tan cristiana,_
> _tiene la cara de hereje?_


 

R : ¡La pobreza! Perdón, nunca falta alguno que lo ignore.


----------



## Laurreta

Colchonero said:


> Es cierto que haría falta ver la estrofa o incluso el poema completo. Quizá no se trate de un romance sino de una letrilla o de alguna otra forma estrófica que exija el heptasílabo


 

Es que sólo tengo este verso, que nos lo pusieron de ejemplo por suelto.


----------



## Laurreta

He encontrado parte del poema (si necesitais mas trozo, lo pongo):

_Pues amarga la verdad,
quiero echarla de la boca;
y si al alma su hiel toca,
esconderla es necedad.
Sépase, pues libertad
ha engendrado en mí pereza
la pobreza.

¿Quién hace al ciego galán
y prudente al sin consejo?
¿Quién al avariento viejo
le sirve de río Jordán?
¿Quién hace de piedras pan,
sin ser el Dios verdadero?
El dinero.

¿Quién con su fiereza espanta,
el cetro y corona al rey?
¿Quién careciendo de ley
merece nombre de santa?
¿ Quién con la humildad levanta
a los cielos la cabeza?
La pobreza.

¿Quién los jueces con pasión,
sin ser ungüento, hace humanos,
pues untándolos las manos
los ablanda el corazón?
¿Quién gasta su opilación
con oro, y no con acero.
El dinero.

¿Quién procura que se aleje
del suelo la gloria vana?
¿Quién siendo tan cristiana,
tiene la cara de hereje?
¿Quién hace que al hombre aqueje
el desprecio y la tristeza?
La pobreza.

¿Quién la montaña derriba
al valle, la hermosa al feo?
¿Quién podrá cuanto el deseo,
aunque imposible, conciba?
¿Y quién lo de abajo arriba
vuelve en el mundo ligero?
El dinero.

_


----------



## duvija

La diéresis la ponés donde la sentís. Tal vez no todo el mundo la pone en el mismo lugar.
Detalle para flijob: el castellano se c... en la acentuación (se dieron cuenta qué reprimida estoy hoy, ¿no?). Puedo sugerir muchas canciones donde el acento de la palabra no tiene nada que ver con el acento en verso. Podría hasta empezar por el himno uruguayo, pero lo tendrían que escuchar en la web, en algún lado. O escuchar 'Merceditas', por algún conjunto argentino. Lamentablemente mi conocimiento de música popular moderna es bastante escaso.

En inglés se mantienen los acentos muchíiiisimo más que en castellano.

Y son iámbicos o trocaicos (estoy traduciendo del inglés, así que no lo juro) dependiendo para donde salen las ramas (branching, perdón), o sea si la acentuada es la primera o la segunda.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Laurreta said:


> Es que sólo tengo este verso, que nos lo pusieron de ejemplo por suelto.



Pues, de mi parte, dile a tu profesor que no sea tan travieso.

A) El verso, en su lectura natural, es un heptasílabo.

B) Pero si lo consideras parte de la letrilla, tiene que ser octosílabo, para lo cual tienes que hacer una diéresis algo forzada en alguno de los tres lugares posibles (realmente, en "qui-én" creo que no la haría nadie, aunque posible lo es).

C) Por último, si acudes a la lección más fiable de la letrilla, ¡el verso no es ese!

¿Qué respuesta quería tu profesor: A), B) o C)?


----------



## XiaoRoel

En el mensaje n.º 17 *fijolb* da la respuesta correcta, con base en el evidente ritmo trocaico de esos versos que señala.
Por cierto, no creo mejor la lectura _toda_. _Tan_ es mucho más fuerte expresivamente y el verso de más altura que usando el más manido _toda_.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Me alegro de verte por aquí, Xiao. Será como dices; aunque, por curiosidad, me gustaría consultar la edición de Blecua.


----------



## Laurreta

Quiviscumque said:


> Pues, de mi parte, dile a tu profesor que no sea tan travieso.
> 
> A) El verso, en su lectura natural, es un heptasílabo.
> 
> B) Pero si lo consideras parte de la letrilla, tiene que ser octosílabo, para lo cual tienes que hacer una diéresis algo forzada en alguno de los tres lugares posibles (realmente, en "qui-én" creo que no la haría nadie, aunque posible lo es).
> 
> C) Por último, si acudes a la lección más fiable de la letrilla, ¡el verso no es ese!
> 
> ¿Qué respuesta quería tu profesor: A), B) o C)?


 
Pues hoy he hablado con el profesor y me ha dicho más o menos lo que tú has puesto en el B. Pero a mí me ha quedado una duda, y es que cuando sabéis cuando utilizar la diéresis y cuando no?


----------



## Laurreta

Calambur said:


> También puede ser. Para la cuenta de ocho, da lo mismo.
> La cuestión, según la entiendo yo, es la musicalidad de los versos -es aconsejable leer la poesía en voz alta-.
> 
> Si tomamos estos dos versos:
> _del suelo la gloria v*a*na?_
> _¿Quién siendo tan cristi*a*na,_
> y aplicamos la diéresis sobre la sílaba *tïa*, el acento recae con mayor fuerza sobre la *a*, y eso marca aún más* la rima con la *a* del verso anterior.
> 
> En fin, creo que es una cuestión de oído -excepto que Quevedo haya marcado esa diéresis, cosa que, por supuesto, no sé-.
> 
> *Laurreta*: *Digo que "marca aún más" porque en "cristiana" también el acento recae sobre la* a*.


 
Entonces para aplicar la dieresis es necesario que el acento recaiga sobre la *a*?


----------



## Calambur

Laurreta said:


> Entonces para aplicar la dier*é*sis *¿*es necesario que el acento recaiga sobre la *a*?


Sí. En caso de aplicar la diéresis sobre la *ï *de crist*ï*ana, el acento recae en la *a*.

Como habrás visto, no todos estamos de acuerdo acerca de dónde aplicar la diéresis. A mí me suena mejor como te he dicho, pero a otros no.

Referente a tu planteo:


> Pero a mí me ha quedado una duda, y es *cómo* sabéis cu*á*ndo utilizar la diéresis y cu*á*ndo no


...en algunos textos está marcada, y si no lo está, el número de sílabas de los versos anteriores y posteriores, normalmente te "indica" que debes dividir alguna sílaba para que la medida del verso sea igual a la de los versos restantes.
Para mí es una cuestión de oído, enseguida me doy cuenta de si la medida del verso es correcta o no; pero seguramente es algo difícil de captar cuando uno está aprendiendo un idioma.


----------



## Laurreta

Calambur said:


> Sí. En caso de aplicar la diéresis sobre la *ï *de crist*ï*ana, el acento recae en la *a*.
> 
> Como habrás visto, no todos estamos de acuerdo acerca de dónde aplicar la diéresis. A mí me suena mejor como te he dicho, pero a otros no.
> 
> Referente a tu planteo:
> 
> ...en algunos textos está marcada, y si no lo está, el número de sílabas de los versos anteriores y posteriores, normalmente te "indica" que debes dividir alguna sílaba para que la medida del verso sea igual a la de los versos restantes.
> Para mí es una cuestión de oído, enseguida me doy cuenta de si la medida del verso es correcta o no; pero seguramente es algo difícil de captar cuando uno está aprendiendo un idioma.


 
Vale, ¡¡muchas gracias Calambur!! Y ya losiento por dejarme tantas tildes en las preguntas anteriores, cuando escribo deprisa no me doi cuenta.


----------



## John John

_*Después de leer tanto comentario, lo que puedo rescatar, es el gran conocimiento que tienen nuestros lectores y la seriedad con que van debatiendo el tema. Que hermoso y profundo es nuestro idioma, Dios bendiga nuestra lengua. Hay muchas reglas que son importantes, pero que ellas no sean una camisa de fuerza, que nos limiten el pensamiento a producir hermosos poemas, sonetos, décimas, etc. Bendecidos - sigo disfrutando y aprendiendo de todos ustedes.*_


----------

